
Nobel Prize winner who discovered HIV says covid19 is from Wuhan lab,has HIV DNA - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnews.fr/france/2020-04-17/le-coronavirus-est-un-virus-sorti-dun-laboratoire-chinois-avec-de-ladn-de-vih
======
xkapastel
> Researchers in China and the US find that the virus that causes Covid-19 can
> destroy the T cells that are supposed to protect the body from harmful
> invaders

> One doctor said concern is growing in medical circles that effect could be
> similar to HIV

[https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3079443/coro...](https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3079443/coronavirus-
could-target-immune-system-targeting-protective)

Also, some of the evidence from [https://project-
evidence.github.io/](https://project-evidence.github.io/) supports this idea,
including this incredible quote from a paper associated with Wuhan virus
researchers:

> Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by the SARS-associated
> coronavirus (SARS-CoV), which uses angiotensin-converting enzyme 2 (ACE2) as
> its receptor for cell entry. A group of SARS-like CoVs (SL-CoVs) has been
> identified in horseshoe bats... __In this study, we investigated the
> receptor usage of the SL-CoV S by combining a human immunodeficiency virus-
> based pseudovirus system with cell lines expressing the ACE2 molecules of
> human, civet, or horseshoe bat. __

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2258702/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2258702/)

------
tradewarsonlyn
[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/luc-montagnier-covid-
creat...](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/luc-montagnier-covid-created-lab/)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
For those who don't like bare links: Yes, he said it. No, the rest of the
virology community does not agree.

------
trenchgun
This nobel prize winner is also an antivaxxer.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2012/05/27/nobel...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/stevensalzberg/2012/05/27/nobel-
laureate-joins-anti-vaccination-crowd-at-autism-one/#30a412f05c53)

~~~
sfj
That's how you know he is illogical and nothing he says could possibly be
right, so you don't need to listen to him.

------
sahin-boydas
It is in French, can anyone do the fact-checking?

